# Lines On Rbp



## curly_fry (May 18, 2011)

There are red vertical lines all down one of my piranha's stomach. he is about 1 year old, 5 inches. he has always had them they are just getting bigger. water conditions are: ph- 6.5 Nitrites: 0 Nitrates: 20 and the general hardness is 30. all of the other ones are fine and ive had them all for 4 months now. they are all unrelated.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

is it possible for you to get a picture? that would help greatly. i am not sure exactly what could be wrong but first thought in my head with other p's in the tank is to ask if it in anyway looks like it could be bite marks from a possible attack. also is your ammonia at 0?


----------



## curly_fry (May 18, 2011)

apparently the files are too big to upload..


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Flames?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i sent you a pm to email me the files if you like. ill load them for you.


----------



## curly_fry (May 18, 2011)

sorry, had to reduce image size


----------



## curly_fry (May 18, 2011)

i looked at him closer and his red belly is all made up of lines... just a couple of them, like the ones i pointed out in the picture, go all the way up. he is active, moreso than the others but he is the youngest


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

best guess is 1 a flame which would be pretty kool and is just extra color or 2 a heater burn which would heal on its on anyways.


----------



## curly_fry (May 18, 2011)

it does look like just a flame. tyvm


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

no prob glad to help.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Idk kinda looks like heater burn but if its red its probably a flame. What's up with his gill plate. Looks messed up, less its spot on glass or something.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Honestly, i can't see a sh... better pics may help...


----------

